# Pollen, Allergies, Sensitivities and IBS



## xmit (Feb 18, 2011)

I have an interesting observation and was wondering if anyone else has the same experiences. During high pollen season and allergy season my IBS goes wild. The extreme bloating and constipation seems to go hand in hand with my allergy symptoms and stuffy, achy sinus and sinus infections. One of my doctor consultants feels that it's due to infection that comes from the sinus and while rare is not unheard of. On days the pollen is low my symptoms are less...not gone but less.On the other hand I have another doctor who says that allergies that are air born can't cause these symptoms....so I asked her if the sever sinus drainage can contribute to this and her answer as no...maybe a little upset stomach but not these symptoms. I was wondering if anyone else has experiences like this.Thanks so much


----------



## Kalliades (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I certainly agree that there is an allergenic component to IBS. I've had chronic diarhhea for over a year now and my symptoms seem to be worse in the Autumn period and have developed many environmental and food intolerances (whether it be dust, mold I bacteria). I would recommend keeping a food diary and try to rotate your food families as much as possible if you feel you are getting a lot of fatigue and allergic responses. How do you respond to grains in the grass family just out of interest such as rice, barley, oats and wheat etc? The reason I ask, is that they attract a lot of pollen, as do tree nuts such as almonds, pecans and pine. But you are definetly right, there is a seasonal/immune element to IBS.


----------



## xmit (Feb 18, 2011)

Kalliades said:


> Yes, I certainly agree that there is an allergenic component to IBS. I've had chronic diarhhea for over a year now and my symptoms seem to be worse in the Autumn period and have developed many environmental and food intolerances (whether it be dust, mold I bacteria). I would recommend keeping a food diary and try to rotate your food families as much as possible if you feel you are getting a lot of fatigue and allergic responses. How do you respond to grains in the grass family just out of interest such as rice, barley, oats and wheat etc? The reason I ask, is that they attract a lot of pollen, as do tree nuts such as almonds, pecans and pine. But you are definetly right, there is a seasonal/immune element to IBS.


I do have problems with grains especially barley. If I take it easy on the wheat I don't do too badly


----------

